# Freaky Facts!



## beardy_boy99 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey all,
This is a thread to just post freaky facts you have, cause im really bored!

ill start it off,
Dogs tongues are Cleaner than peoples
LOL


----------



## jessb (Mar 4, 2008)

beardy_boy99 said:


> Dogs tongues are Cleaner than peoples


 
This actually isn't a fact, it's a myth!


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Mar 4, 2008)

ahhh well thank you lol heres another 1:
Approx. the world weighs 6,588,000,000,000,000,000 tons


----------



## bump73 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ben is the best ...Chuck out the rest!!!


Ben


----------



## nuthn2do (Mar 4, 2008)

beardy_boy99 said:


> Hey all,
> This is a thread to just post freaky facts you have, cause im really bored!
> 
> ill start it off,
> ...


Umm they lick their poop chute :shock:


----------



## Isis (Mar 4, 2008)

How long have you been the fun police Jessb..........


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Mar 4, 2008)

lmfao thats funny...and benn....cant say i agree lol


----------



## cockney red (Mar 4, 2008)

*Ah, but thats before it went on a diet.*


beardy_boy99 said:


> ahhh well thank you lol heres another 1:
> Approx. the world weighs 6,588,000,000,000,000,000 tons


----------



## nuthn2do (Mar 4, 2008)

This is freaky if you like to budget
An average 600ml bottle of water costs around $1.50, for the same price you can refill that bottle with tap water every day for 6.5 years


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Mar 4, 2008)

jeez lol


----------



## Crush (Mar 4, 2008)

Did you know a starfish can eat its own arm if it has no food and grow it back later?
Now for the yuck part... If they find food thats bigger then them, they spew up their stomach and slowly digest food outside of their body.

Hope your grossed out,
Crush


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Mar 4, 2008)

hmmm only half get that one lol:
anymore people...
And crush lol love your Sig


----------



## TRIMACO (Mar 4, 2008)

Ice cream was invented in China around 2000 BC


----------



## TRIMACO (Mar 4, 2008)

Cows, rice fields and garbage dumps are largest producers of methane gas.

Please see my signature, it has more interesting facts......


----------



## dansfish4tea (Mar 4, 2008)

rice fields can u prove it?



dan


----------



## Erin_Jane (Mar 4, 2008)

My 'liddle fact' from the lid of my juice at lunch today, is that dolphins can jump 6m in te air.

As far as Ben's fact goes... well... I'm not convinced it is entirely true... but it's got to be close I'm sure


----------



## TRIMACO (Mar 4, 2008)

libra said so.


----------



## S.I.D (Mar 4, 2008)

this has taken off well


----------



## Radar (Mar 4, 2008)

The rice fields thing has been pretty extensively researched, but I can't be bothered finding and citations for ya'all. lol. 
There's a theory that the widescale cultivation of rice actually started 'global warming' (the man-made version, not the natural version) by prolonging the current warm period and offsetting the planetary cooling that should have begun a few thousand years ago (around the same time a widescale rice paddies appeared), and should have (in theory) sent us into another ice age.


----------



## lazybuddha (Mar 4, 2008)

so its the chinese's fault not Al Gore with all his hot air


----------



## Radar (Mar 4, 2008)

It may be the chinese's 'fault' that we are still in existance, lol.....


----------



## Jozz (Mar 4, 2008)

beardy_boy99 said:


> ahhh well thank you lol heres another 1:
> Approx. the world weighs 6,588,000,000,000,000,000 tons


 

Does the world change weight besides space shuttles, astronauts, sattelites etc. So when you loose weight, where does it go?! lol


----------



## Crush (Mar 4, 2008)

heres another of the top of my head,
Its not so freaky as my last one, and im not sure this is this is accurate but,
You breathe in at an average of about 27,000 times a day
P.S.
I liked that one about bottle water, Damn spring water companies lol they make a killing


----------



## Crush (Mar 4, 2008)

Jozz said:


> Does the world change weight besides space shuttles, astronauts, sattelites etc. So when you loose weight, where does it go?! lol


LOL!


----------



## Crush (Mar 4, 2008)

oh and another,
Did you know that the average chocolate bar in the U.S. contains at least 8 pieces of an insect in it?
This is due to insects from the cocoa beans


----------



## Duke (Mar 4, 2008)

I was just gonna list ORANGE, SILVER, and PURPLE as words that don't have a rhyming word... but then I found this
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_English_words_without_rhymes


----------



## Chrisreptile (Mar 4, 2008)

Duke said:


> I was just gonna list ORANGE, SILVER, and PURPLE as words that don't have a rhyming word... but then I found this
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_English_words_without_rhymes



"reptile" is on that list too


----------



## Earthling (Mar 4, 2008)

Fact: 'God' does not exist, yet many millions of people believe 'him' to be real!
Delusion...of the masses.

Imagine believing that there is an invisible man that lives in the sky, who knows and watches everything you have done and thought in your life. This Invisible man, if you believe in him, will one day send you to paradise. However, if you dont believe in the invisible man, he will send you to a fiery pit, full of pain and suffering to suffer and burn and choke and scream and cry for ever and ever and ever and ever, until the end of time itself!........but.....he loves you.



:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Australis (Mar 4, 2008)

Earthling, your totally going to hell now :shock:


----------



## Earthling (Mar 4, 2008)

Australis said:


> Earthling, your totally going to hell now :shock:


 
Never!
I'd rather stay and rot and have a tree grow on me if thats ok........


----------



## Crush (Mar 4, 2008)

Um im not religous but its kinda socially un acceptable to diss on a religion and say its not real
this is not the sorta thing you say i a freaky fact thread lol
Oh and isnt it if you sin you got to hell


----------



## Crush (Mar 4, 2008)

no offence or nothing but i just find that a bit offencive


----------



## Miss B (Mar 4, 2008)

Haha. The truth hurts 

<sorry... am I going to hell now?>


----------



## DiamondAsh (Mar 4, 2008)

Hmmm, I think this could be fact ... The last time Earthling started a Does God Exist debate, the thread went to hell .....


----------



## Earthling (Mar 4, 2008)

Crush said:


> Um im not religous but its kinda socially un acceptable to diss on a religion and say its not real
> this is not the sorta thing you say i a freaky fact thread lol
> Oh and isnt it if you sin you got to hell


 
Huh? Socially unaceptable? I supose your going to say talking about fairies down the backyard not being real is socially unaceptable as well?!

To not believe in God and talk about it is no different to believing in god and talking about it...just one is true:lol::lol:.


----------



## Stainer (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a couple
You will eat approx 7 bugs in your life as they crawl into your mouth while you sleep.

If everything in the world stopped killing/eating flies for one day they would breed so much that they would cover the earh(or weigh as much as the earth not to sure which one)


----------



## Horsy (Mar 4, 2008)

Chrisreptile said:


> "reptile" is on that list too



Pssht. Projectile rhymes with reptile.


----------



## Jozz (Mar 4, 2008)

Earthling said:


> Huh? Socially unaceptable? I supose your going to say talking about fairies down the backyard not being real is socially unaceptable as well?!
> 
> To not believe in God and talk about it is no different to believing in god and talking about it...just one is true:lol::lol:.


 

Well, what would you be saying if someone posted that "God exists and is great, the lord above is the almighty one, blah, blah, blah....."

You're just as bad as any bible basher, preaching your "God doesn't exist" crap all the time! Get over it, no-one cares if you believe in God or not.


----------



## Australis (Mar 4, 2008)

meow


----------



## Earthling (Mar 4, 2008)

Woof!


----------



## Jozz (Mar 4, 2008)

We'll...........for God's sake........oh......oops......please don't anti-bible bash us again............


----------



## goanna (Mar 4, 2008)

that shut u up earthling ahahaha u facious person


----------



## Nelly (Mar 4, 2008)

Crush said:


> no offence or nothing but i just find that a bit offencive


 
I'm a believer in another intangible faith... being "grammar" (and its sibling "spelling").

I find it offensive that you pay absolutely no homage to their existence and blindly flog (repeatedly) your inane drivel to the hoards.

However, I'm willing to decipher your attempt at communication and generally won't make a big deal about the poor quality of your arguments... until you choose to advise another that their argument is inappropriate when based purely on facts.

Hi! I'm Josh.


----------



## goanna (Mar 4, 2008)

u dont make any sense man


----------



## Nelly (Mar 4, 2008)

goanna said:


> u dont make any sense man


 
I apologise... let me break it down to something you might understand.

"yo dude u shud like eaze up on erthling cuz hes jus sayin stuf that is prity true and that and if youse dont like it then its ur falt but me cuzin says that god is like this being thats heaps of placez at wunce."

Is that better Possum?


----------



## Australis (Mar 4, 2008)

Cant we all just get along, geeebuz


----------



## grimbeny (Mar 4, 2008)

When peoples religious decisions affect how i live my life. I care.


----------



## Australis (Mar 4, 2008)

An old person told me "Geebus loves you and so do i" i didnt like it one bit.


----------



## goanna (Mar 4, 2008)

now i take offence to that because now u think ur smarter then all of us which judging by the language in ur last post is not true so y dont u get ur blankey go sit in the corner and think about what a bad boy u have been hmmm


----------



## Duke (Mar 4, 2008)

Light takes approzimately 7 minutes to reach the earth from the Sun.


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 4, 2008)

HAHAHA i wish i had of read this thread earlier


----------



## Duke (Mar 4, 2008)

YES! You can overdose on Coffee!

But luckily for you old folks the lethal dose is much more than your bladder can hold (looking at volume of water in an average cup of coffee)


----------



## Vixen (Mar 4, 2008)

Earthling said:


> Huh? Socially unaceptable? I supose your going to say talking about fairies down the backyard not being real is socially unaceptable as well?!
> 
> To not believe in God and talk about it is no different to believing in god and talking about it


 
Here here!


----------



## Nelly (Mar 4, 2008)

goanna said:


> now i take offence to that because now u think ur smarter then all of us which judging by the language in ur last post is not true so y dont u get ur blankey go sit in the corner and think about what a bad boy u have been hmmm


 
I'm sorry... I must be getting your intent confused because of your lack of grammar and punctuation.

... to me, it seems you're telling me that I make no sense... yes? Surely this couldn't be the case... surely you're not just another high school student with a black belt in keyboard warrior skills? I tremble in the presence of your 1337 ability to make "yo mama" jokes on cue.

Isn't it past your bed-time?

Here's an interesting fact...

*"Eleven plus two" is an anagram of "twelve plus one"*


----------



## Tsidasa (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## jessb (Mar 4, 2008)

Isis said:


> How long have you been the fun police Jessb..........


 
LOL "fun police" :lol:

Sorry! 

PS Nelly, that anagram fact is the coolest fact ever!


----------



## Jozz (Mar 4, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> Here here!


 


Earthling said:


> Huh? Socially unaceptable? I supose your going to say talking about fairies down the backyard not being real is socially unaceptable as well?!
> 
> *To not believe in God and talk about it is no different to believing in god and talking about it*...just one is true:lol::lol:.


 
Exactly, and who likes people who talk about believing in God all the time? No-one, so shutup about it. (Earthling has now mentioned this 'fact' more than once this week  )

That's why i'm having a go at Earthling, no-one should push their beliefs on other people. To the masses, maybe 'God' represents something different to 'an invisable man in the sky'. Pretty ignorant to think that is what believing in God is, and an immature way of explaining his/her perception of 'God' in his/her original post.

Anyway, why the hell did I get involved in an argument about religion *hits head on wall*.


----------



## Tsidasa (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## chloethepython (Mar 4, 2008)

i think were getting off the track a bit 

a pregnant goldfish is called a twit


----------



## Tsidasa (Mar 4, 2008)

jessb said:


> PS Nelly, that anagram fact is the coolest fact ever!



I wish I could be as cool as nelly


----------



## Australis (Mar 4, 2008)

Tsi,

God that is gold


----------



## scorps (Mar 4, 2008)

omg his started as a cool fact thread now its a religious debate


----------



## Tsidasa (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## Jozz (Mar 4, 2008)

scorps said:


> omg his started as a cool fact thread now its a religious debate


 
Yeah, well you can thank Earthling for that :evil:


----------



## Tsidasa (Mar 4, 2008)

The Religious Debate:


----------



## Tsidasa (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## Miss B (Mar 5, 2008)

Bahahahaha....

Q: Why are pirates pirates?
A: Because they arrrrrrrr....


----------



## notechistiger (Mar 5, 2008)

This is a funny thread. I can almost feel another debate coming on.

Vultures urinate on their legs to cool down.
Over 2500 left handed people a year are killed from using products made for right handed people
Cat urine glows under a black-light

~ notechistiger.


----------



## lazybuddha (Mar 5, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> Over 2500 left handed people a year are killed from using products made for right handed



hmm any lefties want to run with my right handed scissors?


----------



## cris (Mar 5, 2008)

Crush said:


> Um im not religous but its kinda socially un acceptable to diss on a religion and say its not real



Earthling was simply stating a general fact(the subject of the thread). If you diss a particular religion you might get murdered, but if you pick on the peaceful ones or just make a blanket statement about all of them you will be fine in a civilized country.


----------



## cris (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh yeah common tree snakes are venomous, for some reason that seems to annoy some ppl :lol:


----------



## andyscott (Mar 5, 2008)

FACT...
This thread has amused me greatly!
Another FACT...
Earthling, Your nuts, but a crack up.
P.S...
Embrace diversity


----------



## IsK67 (Mar 5, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> Vultures urinate on their legs to cool down.



Hey that's my excuse!!

IsK


----------



## Australis (Mar 5, 2008)

*Moving right along.*

Saturday mail delivery in Canada was eliminated by Canada Post on February 1, 1969!

In Tokyo, a bicycle is faster than a car for most trips of less than 50 minutes!

There are 18 different animal shapes in the Animal Crackers cookie zoo!

Should there be a crash, Prince Charles and Prince William never travel on the same airplane as a precaution!

Your body is creating and killing 15 million red blood cells per second!

The king of hearts is the only king without a moustache on a standard playing card!

There are no clocks in Las Vegas gambling casinos! 

There is one slot machine in Las Vegas for every eight inhabitants!


Every day 20 banks are robbed. The average take is $2,500!

The most popular first name in the world is Muhammad!

Tablecloths were originally meant to be served as towels with which dinner guests could wipe their hands and faces after eating!

Tourists visiting Iceland should know that tipping at a restaurant is considered an insult!

One car out of every 230 made was stolen last year! 

The names of Popeye's four nephews are Pipeye, Peepeye, Pupeye, and Poopeye!



Until the nineteenth century, solid blocks of tea were used as money in Siberia!

The Nobel Peace Prize medal depicts three naked men with their hands on each other's shoulders!

When glass breaks, the cracks move faster than 3,000 miles per hour. To photograph the event, a camera must shoot at a millionth of a second!

A Boeing 747 airliner holds 57,285 gallons of fuel!

A car uses 1.6 ounces of gas idling for one minute. Half an ounce is used to start the average automobile!

The Philadelphia mint produces 26 million pennies per day! 


A lightning bolt generates temperatures five times hotter than those found at the sun's surface!

A violin contains about 70 separate pieces of wood!

It is estimated that 4 million "junk" telephone calls, phone solicitations by persons or programmed machine are made every day in the United States! 

It takes glass one million years to decompose, which means it never wears out and can be recycled an infinite amount of times!

Forest fires move faster uphill than downhill!

Almost half the newspapers in the world are published in the United States and Canada!


........1..2..3...breathe....and repeat...........


The two-foot long bird called a Kea that lives in New Zealand likes to eat the strips of rubber around car windows!

Most lipstick contains fish scales!

Skepticisms is the longest word that alternates hands when typing!

One ragweed plant can release as many as one billion grains of pollen!

It's illegal to drink beer out of a bucket while you're sitting on a curb in St. Louis!

The first product to have a bar code was Wrigleys gum! 


No piece of square dry paper can be folded more than 7 times in half!

A group of geese on the ground is a gaggle, a group of geese in the air is a skein!

Over 2500 left handed people a year are killed from using products made for right handed people!

There are more than 10 million bricks in the Empire State Building!

If you counted 24 hours a day, it would take 31,688 years to reach one trillion!

Taphephobia is the fear of being buried alive!

A crocodile always grows new teeth to replace the old teeth! 

Safer browsing. Faster searching. Get the Google Pack.

The sun is 330,330 times larger than the earth!

Clinophobia is the fear of beds!

A 'jiffy' is an actual unit of time for 1/100th of a second!

Porcupines float in water!

Pinocchio is Italian for "pine eye"!

The sentence "The quick brown fox jumps over a lazy dog." uses every letter of the alphabet!

The average life span of a major league baseball is 5-7 pitches!

The Mint once considered producing doughnut-shaped coins!

The only 15 letter word that can be spelled without repeating a letter is "uncopyrightable"!

The longest recorded flight of a chicken is 13 seconds!




........1..2..3...you know the drill...........




.......now wasn't that fun...back to the facts........


The sloth (a mammal) moves so slowly that green algae can grow undisturbed on its fur!

Cat urine glows under a black-light!

The world's termites outweigh the world's humans 10 to 1!

The electric chair was invented by a dentist!

Windmills always turn counter-clockwise. Except for the windmills in Ireland!

A hedgehog's heart beats 300 times a minute on average!
Camels have three eyelids to protect themselves from blowing sand! 

The placement of a donkey's eyes in its head enables it to see all four feet at all times!

Human teeth are almost as hard as rocks!

A mole can dig a tunnel 300 feet long in just one night!

Ancient Egyptians slept on pillows made of stone!

A hippo can open its mouth wide enough to fit a 4 foot tall child inside!

A quarter has 119 grooves on its edge, a dime has one less groove!

Hummingbirds can weigh less than a penny!! 


Until 1796, there was a state in the United States called Franklin. Today it's known as Tennessee!

The Earth weighs around 6,600,000,000,000,000,000,000 tons (5,940 billion billion metric tons)!

A cockroach can live several weeks with its head cut off - it dies from starvation!

Every time you lick a stamp, you're consuming 1/10 of a calorie!

The average person has over 1,460 dreams a year! 

It's against the law to pawn your dentures in Las Vegas!

One in every 4 Americans has appeared on television!

The average American/Canadian will eat about 11.9 pounds of cereal per year!

It's against the law to burp, or sneeze in a certain church in Omaha, Nebraska!

you're born with 300 bones, but when you get to be an adult, you only have 206!

Human thigh bones are stronger than concrete!

Over 10,000 birds a year die from smashing into windows!

The state of Florida is bigger than England!

There are more than one million animal species on Earth!

In Natoma, Kansas, it's illegal to throw knives at men wearing striped suits

It was once against the law to have a pet dog in a city in Iceland! 

Your heart beats over 100,000 times a day!

Thomas Edison, lightbulb inventor, was afraid of the dark!

During your lifetime, you'll eat about 60,000 pounds of food, that's the weight of about 6 elephants!

Some ribbon worms will eat themselves if they cant find any food!

Dolphins sleep with one eye open!

The worlds oldest piece of chewing gum is over 9000 years old!

In space, astronauts cannot cry properly, because there is no gravity, so the tears can't flow down their faces!

There are more plastic flamingos in the U.S, than real ones! 

About 3000 years ago, most Egyptians died by the time they were 30!

More people use blue toothbrushes, than red ones!

A sneeze travels out your mouth at over 100 m.p.h.!

Your ribs move about 5 million times a year, every time you breathe!



In the White House, there are 13,092 knives, forks and spoons!

Slugs have 4 noses!

Recycling one glass jar, saves enough energy to watch T.V for 3 hours!

Lightning strikes about 6,000 times per minute on this planet!

Owls are one of the only birds who can see the color blue! 


The average American/Canadian drinks about 600 sodas a year!

It was once against the law to slam your car door in a city in Switzerland!
There wasn't a single pony in the Pony Express, just horses! 

Honeybees have a type of hair on their eyes!

There are over 58 million dogs in the U.S!

Dogs and cats consume over $11 billion worth of pet food a year!

Fingernails grow nearly 4 times faster than toenails!

Humans blink over 10,000,000 times a year! 

In the year 2000, Pope John Paul II was named an "Honorary Harlem Globetrotter."!

Every second, Americans collectively eat one hundred pounds of chocolate

A fetus develops fingerprints at eighteen weeks!

The fear of vegetables is called Lachanophobia!.. More fears...

There are approximately fifty Bibles sold each minute across the world!

Every year, kids in North America spend close to half a billion dollars on chewing gum!



An earthquake on Dec. 16, 1811 caused parts of the Mississippi River to flow backwards!

A person uses approximately fifty-seven sheets of toilet paper each day!

Honolulu is the only place in the United States that has a royal palace!

One gallon of used motor oil can ruin approximately one million gallons of fresh water!

More money is spent on gardening than on any other hobby!

In 32 years. there are about 1 billion seconds!

Rice paper does not have any rice in it!

Baby robins eat 14 feet of earthworms every day! 


In England, in the 1880's, "Pants" was considered a dirty word!

Most dust particles in your house are made from dead skin!

The blesbok, a South African antelope, is almost the same color as grapejuice!

The average person laughs 13 times a day!

Dogs can hear sounds that you cant!

Men are 6 times more likely to be struck by lightning than women!

It is estimated that millions of trees in the world are accidentally planted by squirrels who bury nuts and then forget where they hid them! 

Ernest Vincent Wright wrote a novel, "Gadsby", which contains over 50,000 words -- none of them with the letter E!

Of all the words in the English language, the word set has the most definitions!

A toothpick is the object most often choked on by Americans!

Every 45 seconds, a house catches on fire in the United States!

The sun is 330,330 times larger than the earth!





........1..2..3...breathe....and repeat...........


Google


.......rest your eyes.. there's plenty more where that came from........



The most used letter in the English alphabet is 'E', and 'Q' is the least used!

There are more than 50,000 earthquakes throughout the world every year!

The original name for the butterfly was 'flutterby'! 

Dogs and cats, like humans, are either right or left handed... or is that paws?!

The opposite sides of a dice cube always add up to seven!

Nose prints are used to identify dogs, just like humans use fingerprints! 


Bulls are colorblind, therefore will usually charge at a matador's waving cape no matter what color it is -- be it red or neon yellow!

Apples are more efficient than caffeine in keeping people awake in the mornings!

Smelling bananas and/or green apples (smelling, not eating) can help you lose weight!

Browse the web faster. Get Firefox with Google Toolbar

A hard working adult sweats up to 4 gallons per day. Most of the sweat evaporates before a person realizes it's there, though!

The average ice berg weighs 20,000,000 tons!

The poison-arrow frog has enough poison to kill about 2,200 people! 

A lump of pure gold the size of a matchbox can be flattened into a sheet the size of a tennis court!

After eating, a housefly regurgitates its food and then eats it again!

In Texas, it's against the law for anyone to have a pair of pliers in his or her possession.

In Philadelphia, you can't put pretzels in bags based on an Act of 1760.

Alaska law says that you can't look at a moose from an airplane.

In Corpus Christie, Texas, it is illegal to raise alligators in your home.

In Miami, it is forbidden to imitate an animal.

It is against the law to mispronounce the name of the State of Arkansas in that State. 

In Illinois, the law is that a car must be driven with the steering wheel.

California law prohibits a woman from driving a car while dressed in a housecoat.

In Memphis, Tennessee, a woman is not to drive a car unless a man warns approaching motorists or pedestrians by walking in front of the car that is being driven.

In Tennessee, it is against the law to drive a car while sleeping.

In New York, it is against the law for a blind person to drive an automobile.

In West Virginia, only babies can ride in a baby carriage.

In Georgia, it is against the law to slap a man on the back or front.

A barber is not to advertise prices in the State of Georgia.

In Louisiana, a bill was introduced years ago in the State House of Representatives that fixed a ceiling on haircuts for bald men of 25 cents.

In Oklahoma, no baseball team can hit the ball over the fence or out of a ballpark.



In Kentucky, it's the law that a person must take a bath once a year.

In Utah, birds have the right of way on any public highway.

In Ohio, one must have a license to keep a bear.


In Tennessee, a law exists which prohibits the sale of bologna (sandwich meat) on Sunday.

In Virginia, the Code of 1930 has a statute which prohibits corrupt practices or bribery by any person other than political candidates.

In Providence, Rhode Island, it is against the law to jump off a bridge.

In the State of Kansas, you're not allowed to drive a buffalo through a street.

In Florida, it is against the law to put livestock on a school bus.

In New Jersey, cabbage can't be sold on Sunday.



In North Carolina, it is against the law for dogs and cats to fight.

In Singapore, it is illegal to chew gum.

In Cleveland, Ohio, it is unlawful to leave chewing gum in public places.

In Virginia, chickens cannot lay eggs before 8:00 a.m., and must be done before 4:00 p.m.

In New York, it is against the law for children to pick up or collect cigarette and cigar butts.

In Massachusetts, it is against the law to put tomatos in clam chowder. 


In Washington State, you can't carry a concealed weapon that is over 6 feet in length.

In San Francisco, there is an ordinance, which bans the picking up and throwing of used confetti.

In Kentucky, it is illegal for a merchant to force a person into his place of business for the purpose of making a sale.

It is against the law in Connecticut for a man to write love letters to a girl whose mother or father has forbidden the relationship.

In Michigan, married couples must live together or be imprisoned.



In Phoenix, Arizona, you can't walk through a hotel lobby with spurs on.

In California, a law created in 1925 makes it illegal to wiggle while dancing.

In Utah, daylight must be visible between dancing couples.

In Michigan, it is against the law for a lady to lift her skirt more than 6 inches while walking through a mud puddle.

In North Carolina, it is against the law for a rabbit to race down the street.

In Georgia, it's against the law to spread a false rumor.

In West Virginia, one can't cook sauerkraut or cabbage due to the odors and the offence is subject to imprisonment.

In Missouri, a man must have a permit to shave.

The law states that more than 3000 sheep cannot be herded down Hollywood Blvd. at any one time.

In Texas, it is still a "hanging offense" to steal cattle.

# Molecularly speaking, water is actually much drier than sand.

# The term "bank teller" originated in the wake of the 1929 stock market crash, when banks began hiring low-paid workers to "tell" throngs of frantic depositors that their money was gone.

# The brand name "Jelly Belly" was created in 1982 after Nancy Reagan made a much-publicized quip about her husband's 20-pound weight gain.

# The Internal Revenue Service audits 87 percent of women who claim breast implants as tax deductions.

# Scandinavian berserkers used to cut out their eyes before battle to spare themselves the sight of the carnage they invariably wrought.

# Human tonsils can bounce higher than a rubber ball of similar weight and size, but only for the first 30 minutes after they've been removed. 

* Comic duo Cheech and Chong were originally known as Spic and Span before changing due to pressure from Chicano organizations.

* The city of Slaughter, Texas (population: 11,284), has never had a homicide occur within its boundaries.

* Rubbing Tabasco on one's upper lip before bedtime is an effective temporary cure for sleep apnea.

* British pop singer Baby Spice is the great-great-great-great-great-great-grandniece of Archduke William Pinkley-Hogue of Standishfordshire, making her 103rd in line for the throne of England.

* The curved shape of a hockey stick is a throwback to prehistoric use of mastodon tusks in a similar game.

* A Native American tribe in South Dakota collects bottle caps left by campers, using them as currency. Several banks in the area now recognize the caps as legal tender.

* Fish have "dandruff" caused by flaking skin, and it is impossible to filter all traces of it from drinking water.

* Moths are unable to fly during an earthquake.

* The first case of the common cold was diagnosed in 1611 in Stratford, England. The patient? John Common, who coincidentally gave his cold to William Shakespeare who said the new malady exacerbated his lovesickness, thereby inspiring several of his most fondly remembered sonnets.

* "Hello Kitty" began as part of a covert propaganda campaign originally proposed by Prime Minister Tojo during World War II.

* When in heat, female hippopotami secrete an oil with a flavor similar to strawberries. Kalahari bushmen use the oil to make flat-bread treats for children.

* If an average human scrotum were stretched until all its wrinkles were smoothed out, it could hold a basketball.

* Ingesting small doses of ink over an extended period of time will change your eye color slightly.


* To commemorate ratification of the 19th Amendment in 1920, U.S. playing card manufacturers replaced "staffs" with "hearts" as the fourth suit in the deck. The world soon followed.

* In 1960, a then-unknown Dan Rather auditioned for the voice of cartoon character Dudley Do-Right but was turned down by animator/director Jay Ward.

* When subjected to an electric current of at least 50 volts, a cat's tail always points toward the north.

* If the current trend continues, by the year 2215 midgets will outnumber "normal-sized" people.

* Scientists estimate that sleep lost due to daylight saving time reduces the average lifespan by nearly two full months.

* In the late '90s, Microsoft secretly developed its own version of Linux, but shelved it after quality control researchers deemed it "too stable."

* No NCAA basketball team from a school located in its state's capital has ever won the national championship.

* The African black rhinoceros excretes its own weight in dung every 48 hours.

* The top three names for female babies born in China last year were Huan Yue, Jia Li and -- unlikely as it seems -- Buffy.

* Peter Maas, creator of the character Serpico, got his character's name from an ultra-expensive, highly-prized Malaysian liqueur made from fermented viper venom.

* Shortly before his execution, Timothy McVeigh constructed a scale model of the Lincoln Memorial with soda crackers.

* There have been four documented cases of humans who have hibernated through an entire winter.


* Strains of bacteria similar to E. coli have been found in spent printer cartridges -- but only in the cyan ones. Scientists have no explanation.

* The four different people who, at various times, tried -- and failed -- to become the Guinness Book of World Records' "Human Milkshake Volcano" by drinking five gallons of milk and then riding the Six Flags Screaming' Eagle roller coaster all shared the same birthday: September 18, 1970.

* The Australian aborigine language has over 30 words for "dust."

* Anyone convicted of animal cruelty in Sedalia, Missouri, is sentenced to a month's confinement in the county animal shelter.

* Fewer divorces occur in families in which the children wake their parents before 6 a.m. on Saturdays.

* A futuristic automobile designed by Ford for the movie Blade Runner was produced and sold in limited quantities as the "Ford Harrison."

* John F. Kennedy was an accomplished ventriloquist.

* A bad case of laryngitis forced Abraham Lincoln to lip-sync the Gettysburg Address. The speech was actually delivered by an aide hidden beneath the stage.

* A prominent organization of anthropologists has predicted that by the year 5000, humans will have two rectums, but only one nostril.

* For over a decade, the number of drive-by shootings has been directly proportional to increased gas prices.

* Two-thirds of all the world's coriander comes from a single valley in Italy.

* As the sheer volume of Internet traffic has increased, the friction of the electrons passing around the planet has increased the overall global temperature by .07 degrees.

* Contrary to popular belief, the white is not the healthiest part of an egg. It's actually the shell.

* A comprehensive multi-year study using pattern-recognition software determined that Millard Fillmore is the most common identifiable U.S. president seen in cloud formations.

* Baking soda and vinegar will make your scrambled eggs fluffier.

* The first prototype defibrillators delivered 1,200 joules of electrical energy instead of the now standard 360, occasionally causing dead bodies to sit upright momentarily as though they were still alive.

* Ancient Egyptians used molted cobra skins as condoms.

* Using its anal sphincter muscle, the Mongolian tapir is capable of creating high-pitched tones that can be heard by dogs nearly 30 miles away.

* Customs officials have dogs that are trained to distinguish between Cuban cigars and all other cigars.

* Archimedes' screw was the basis for Max Factor's invention of the twisting lipstick holder.

* A Tokyo inventor has developed a laptop computer whose battery is recharged by energy generated from the movement of the user's mouse, yet Sony lawyers have successfully blocked every attempt to produce a product using the technology.

* Female black cats can actually see their shadows at night.

* Ballpoint pens were invented by a Michigan scientist attempting to reduce the number of birds killed for their quills.

* Glamorous movie star Brad Pitt once had a summer job posting warning signs at coal mine entrances.

* U.S. Army medics in World War I knew of the germ-fighting properties of rodent saliva and carried hamsters in their medical bags to sterilize wounds in the field.

* An early draft of the Declaration of Independence included a line by Benjamin Franklin inviting King George to "kisse our collective ****."

* Nearly three percent of the ice in Antarctic glaciers is penguin urine.

* The sound made when a duck passes gas is the precise acoustic opposite of its quack; if it does both simultaneously, there's no audible sound.

* Contrary to their popular image as spinsters, the average librarian has 5.9 random sex partners per year.

* The rhesus monkey is the only animal that can be taught to hum a tune.

* With the exception of a small 200-square-mile section of Antarctica, every single square kilometer of dry land on the planet has been walked on by at least one human being.

* In the weightlessness of space a frozen pea will explode if it comes in contact with Pepsi.

* The increased electricity used by modern appliances is causing a shift in the Earth's magnetic field. By the year 2327, the North Pole will be located in mid-Kansas, while the South Pole will be just off the coast of East Africa.

* The idea for "tribbles" in "Star Trek" came from gerbils, since some gerbils are actually born pregnant.

* Male rhesus monkeys often hang from tree branches by their amazing prehensile penises.

* Johnny Plessey batted .331 for the Cleveland Spiders in 1891, even though he spent the entire season batting with a rolled-up, lacquered copy of the Toledo Post-Dispatch.

* Smearing a small amount of dog feces on an insect bite will relieve the itching and swelling.

* The Boeing 747 is capable of flying upside-down if it weren't for the fact that the wings would shear off when trying to roll it over.

* The trucking company Elvis Presley worked at as a young man was owned by Frank Sinatra.

* The only golf course on the island of Tonga has 15 holes, and there's no penalty if a monkey steals your golf ball.

* Legislation passed during WWI making it illegal to say "gesundheit" to a sneezer was never repealed.

* Manatees possess vocal chords which give them the ability to speak like humans, but don't do so because they have no ears with which to hear the sound.

* SCUBA divers cannot pass gas at depths of 33 feet or below.

* Catfish are the only animals that naturally have an ODD number of whiskers.

* Replying more than 100 times to the same piece of spam e-mail will overwhelm the sender's system and interfere with their ability to send any more spam.

* Polar bears can eat as many as 86 penguins in a single sitting.

* The first McDonald's restaurant opened for business in 1952 in Edinburgh, Scotland, and featured the McHaggis sandwich.

* The Air Force's F-117 fighter uses aerodynamics discovered during research into how bumblebees fly.

* You *can* get blood from a stone, but only if contains at least 17 percent bauxite.

* Silly Putty was "discovered" as the residue left behind after the first latex condoms were produced. It's not widely publicized for obvious reasons.

* Approximately one-sixth of your life is spent on Wednesdays.

* The skin needed for elbow transplants must be taken from the scrotum of a cadaver.

* The sport of jai alai originated from a game played by Incan priests who held cats by their tails and swung at leather balls. The cats would instinctively grab at the ball with their claws, thus enabling players to catch them.

* A cat's purr has the same romance-enhancing frequency as the voice of singer Barry White.

* The typewriter was invented by Hungarian immigrant Qwert Yuiop, who left his "signature" on the keyboard.

* The volume of water that the Giant Sequoia tree consumes in a 24-hour period contains enough suspended minerals to pave 17.3 feet of a 4-lane concrete freeway.

* King Henry VIII slept with a gigantic axe.

* Because printed materials are being replaced by CD-ROM, microfiche and the Internet, libraries that previously sank into their foundations under the weight of their books are now in danger of collapsing in extremely high winds.

* In 1843, a Parisian street mime got stuck in his imaginary box and consequently died of starvation.

* Touch-tone telephone keypads were originally planned to have buttons for Police and Fire Departments, but they were replaced with * and # when the project was cancelled in favor of developing the 911 system.

* Human saliva has a boiling point three times that of regular water.

* Calvin, of the "Calvin and Hobbes" comic strip, was patterned after President Calvin Coolidge, who had a pet tiger as a boy.

* Watching an hour-long soap opera burns more calories than watching a three-hour baseball game.

* Until 1978, Camel cigarettes contained minute particles of real camels.

* You can actually sharpen the blades on a pencil sharpener by wrapping your pencils in aluminum foil before inserting them.

* To human taste buds, Zima is virtually indistinguishable from zebra urine.

* Seven out of every ten hockey-playing Canadians will lose a tooth during a game. For Canadians who don't play hockey, that figure drops to five out of ten.

* A dog's naked behind leaves absolutely no bacteria when pressed against carpet.

* A team of University of Virginia researchers released a study promoting the practice of picking one's nose, claiming that the health benefits of keeping nasal passages free from infectious blockages far outweigh the negative social connotations.

* Among items left behind at Osama bin Laden's headquarters in Afghanistan were 27 issues of Mad Magazine. Al Qaeda members have admitted that bin Laden is reportedly an avid reader.

* Urine from male cape water buffaloes is so flammable that some tribes use it for lantern fuel.

* At the first World Cup championship in Uruguay, 1930, the soccer balls were actually monkey skulls wrapped in paper and leather.

* Every Labrador retriever dreams about bananas.

* If you put a bee in a film canister for two hours, it will go blind and leave behind its weight in honey.

* Due to the angle at which the optic nerve enters the brain, staring at a blue surface during sex greatly increases the intensity of orgasms.

* Never hold your nose and cover your mouth when sneezing, as it can blow out your eyeballs.

* Centuries ago, purchasing real estate often required having one or more limbs amputated in order to prevent the purchaser from running away to avoid repayment of the loan. Hence an expensive purchase was said to cost "an arm and a leg."

* When Mahatma Gandhi died, an autopsy revealed five gold Krugerrands in his small intestine.

* Aardvarks are allergic to radishes, but only during summer months.

* Coca-Cola was the favored drink of Pharaoh Ramses. An inscription found in his tomb, when translated, was found to be almost identical to the recipe used today.

* If you part your hair on the right side, you were born to be carnivorous. If you part it on the left, your physical and psychological make-up is that of a vegetarian.

* When immersed in liquid, a dead sparrow will make a sound like a crying baby.

* In WWII the US military planned to airdrop over France propaganda in the form of Playboy magazine, with coded messages hidden in the models' turn-ons and turn-offs. The plan was scrapped because of a staple shortage due to rationing of metal.

* Although difficult, it's possible to start a fire by rapidly rubbing together two Cool Ranch Doritos.

* Napoleon's favorite type of wood was knotty chestnut.

* The world's smartest pig, owned by a mathematics teacher in Madison, WI, memorized the multiplication tables up to 12.

* Due to the natural "momentum" of the ocean, saltwater fish cannot swim backwards.

* In ancient Greece, children of wealthy families were dipped in olive oil at birth to keep them hairless throughout their lives.

* It is nearly three miles farther to fly from Amarillo, Texas to Louisville, Kentucky than it is to return from Louisville to Amarillo.

* The "nine lives" attributed to cats is probably due to their having nine primary whiskers.

* The original inspiration for Barbie dolls comes from dolls developed by German propagandists in the late 1930s to impress young girls with the ideal notions of Aryan features. The proportions for Barbie were actually based on those of Eva Braun.

* The Venezuelan brown bat can detect and dodge individual raindrops in mid-flight, arriving safely back at his cave completely dry.

* The Mongolian pony is the only animal other than an elephant capable of fending off an attack by a healthy adult tiger.

* Because of their unusual shape, Hershey's Kisses contain more calories per ounce than the same amount of chocolate in other forms.

* The French language has seventeen different words for "surrender."

* The average person can fit exactly one half of their pinky finger in one of their nostrils. However, if an attempt is made to put a pinky finger in EACH nostril, only one quarter of each will fit.

* Showing off at a party one evening, Chopin played the entire "Minute Waltz" in under 10 seconds.

* If the air in your car's tires is not completely replaced every two years, it can turn to liquid and cause severe damage.

* If you tar and feather a 2x4 and place it in your yard, it will ward off bats.

* The largest home in the United States, North Carolina's Biltmore House, was originally intended to be the official residence of a new monarchy to be established when the South rose again.

* The Toltec calendar was based on a 360-day year, with each day being about 24 hours and 20 minutes long.

* The universal size of the credit card is based entirely on the size of the 1960s US Communist Party membership card. Credit cards were designed so that they wouldn't cause the Communist Party card to stand out.

* Nobody born in Kentucky has ever been elected to Congress.

* In an effort to improve the nutritional value of its "Shamrock shakes," McDonald's colors them with broccoli extract.

* Winston Churchill was born with a third nipple, which he removed himself with nail-clippers at the age of 14.

* Only a single dissenting vote prevented the death penalty in Texas from being carried out by immersing the convicted person in a nest of fire ants.

* If you place a fresh Viagra tablet in a houseplant's soil every six months, the plant will not wilt.

* The ancient Arabic word "jorgbushii" translates roughly to "evil one who comes disguised in peace to drink Earth's black blood."

* In Finland, "Sintter Klaas" brings bad children a small bag of old toenail clippings.

* The practice of putting a letter "e" in front of words to mean "web-based" (e.g., eBusiness, eLearning, etc.) was patented by Microsoft in 1992. They are waiting until their anti-trust trial has been officially completed to begin enforcing it.

* The noun "sled" originates from the name of a 18th-century mountaineer from Finland, Schletz Linden, whose body was used by his climbing partner to slide down a mountain during a winter storm after he froze to death.

* If a cricket were the size of Mount Rushmore, it could jump to the moon.

* The increase in the amount of metals mined and brought to the surface of the earth in order to manufacture SUVs has caused higher tides in the Northern Hemisphere.

* Children conceived on airplanes never suffer from motion sickness.

* The life span of dogs allowed to dine in cat litter boxes is on average 18 percent longer than that of dogs restricted to commercial diets.

* Charles Darwin once attempted to breed flying monkeys by crossing chimpanzees with vultures.

* The steady, rhythmic sound produced by dripping water increases the capacity for sleeping males to experience lucid sexual dreams.

* Blue water in a toilet bowl causes males to urinate 7 percent more.

* Women who use chewing tobacco are three times LESS likely to accidentally swallow it while they are pregnant.

* The melody of the classic hymn "Amazing Grace" originated from a 12th-century pagan song celebrating masturbation.

* The Federal Department of Online Commerce has been compiling a list of US-based e-mail addresses. Once 100 million addresses have been collected, the list will be sold to online marketers as part of President Bush's plan to reduce the deficit.

* A 9-volt battery contains roughly the same amount of kinetic energy as a bowl of Lucky Charms.

* The Yanomami tribesmen of the Amazon basin can track game birds by the slight difference in warmth their shadows create on the forest floor as they fly by, for up to an hour after the birds have departed.

* Contrary to the popular saying, 99 percent of the time you lead a horse to water, it'll drink on its own.

* The first Ford Excursion was actually designed and built in 1951. It was never marketed because the then-current braking technology required a drum 3 feet wide on each wheel.

* Rapid deforestation has decreased the friction of the surface of the Earth, causing it to spin infinitesimally faster and thereby cool the air, combating global warming.

* The flush toilet was invented in Flushing, NY.

* The inner core of most standard golf balls is made of nougat, which helps the balls remain aloft longer.

* On occasions when the sun is shining brightly on falling snowflakes, they contain enough ionic charge to stun insects. Observation of this phenomenon inspired the invention of the bug zapper.

* Over the last two decades, more Americans died of heart attacks while watching horror movies in movie theaters than died while sky-diving.

* A common misconception is that the term "salsa dancing" derives from the food condiment called salsa. Actually, the dance was invented in the 1930s by a dance teacher named Frankie Salsa.

* Every common food product, with the exception of fish and veal, contains some traces of peanut enzymes.

* The number of words in the Bible divided by the number of verses equals exactly 666.

* An 18th-century law still on the books in Vermont makes it illegal for a woman to lick a stamp in a public place.

* Anthropologists have discovered a tribe of South American monkeys with a rudimentary system of government analogous to our own three-branch form of government.

* Constipation kills nearly twice as many people as diarrhea, mainly because the former mostly afflicts the old and weak while the latter mostly affects young, strong children.

* It is physically impossible to urinate and give blood at the same time.

* If you fill a standard 750ml wine bottle with live hornets, their angry buzzing will resonate at precisely the right frequency to shatter the glass.

* During his famous "Blue Period," Pablo Picasso invented the substance that eventually became known as Play-Doh.

* Every year in the fall, Niagara Falls is shut down for maintenance for 24 hours. The flow is diverted using a massive series of pipes and spigots built for this purpose in 1837.

* The rare Chilean hummingbird has been known to suck blood from animals like a giant mosquito.

* Tap dancers frequently forget to breathe normally during difficult routines, resulting in an average of 200 tap dancing-related tragedies per year.


----------



## Earthling (Mar 5, 2008)

Tsidasa said:


>


 
Thsi thread is an absolute cracker!
I havnt laughed this much this time of the morning for I dont know how long!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Good posts Tsi...this one started me off!:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Heres another interesting fact:

Religious Conflicts (selected) 
Generally speaking, in most of the following cases, religion is both the stated cause of the killing and the only substantive difference between the two opposing groups. Obviously, there would be many additional conflicts where religion is just one of several divisions. 


_Albigensian Crusade, 1208-49_
Algeria, 1992-
_Aztecs_
_Baha'is, 1848-54_
Bosnia, 1992-95
Boxer Rebellion, 1899-1901
_Christian Romans, 30-313 CE_
Croatia, 1991-92
_Early Christian doctrinal disputes_
_English Civil War, 1642-46_
Holocaust, 1938-45
_Huguenot Wars, 1562-1598_
India, 1992-2002
_India: Suttee & Thugs_
Indo-Pakistani Partition, 1947
Iran, Islamic Republic, 1979-
Iraq, *****es, 1991-92
_Jews, 1348_
Jonestown, 1978
_Korea, 1700s_
Lebanon
_1860_
1975-92

Martyrs, generally
Molucca Is., 1999-
Mongolia, 1937-39
Northern Ireland, 1974-98
Responsibility generally (Is religion responsible for more deaths than ...?)
Christian culpabiltiy

Russian pogroms:
1905-06
1917-22

_St. Bartholemew Massacre, 1572_
_Shang China, ca. 1300-1050 BCE_
_Shimabara Revolt, Japan 1637-38_
Sikh uprising, India, 1984-91
_Spanish Inquisition, 1478-1834_
_Taiping Rebellion, 1850-64_
_Thirty Years War, 1618-48_
_Tudor England_
_Vietnam, 1800s_
_Witch Hunts, 1400-1800_
_Xhosa, 1857_

In addition, here are a few noteworthy conflicts where dissimilar ethnic groups fought for primarily religious reasons:
_Arab Outbreak, 7th Century CE_
Arab-Israeli Wars, 1948-
Al Qaeda, 1993-
_Bible_
_Crusades, 1095-1291_
_Dutch Revolt, 1566-1609_
_Muslim conquest of India, 11th-17th C_
Nigeria, 1990s, 2000s

I dedicate this post to Jozz and Goanna........


----------



## Isis (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow Austy....you really need to get out more dont you dear.......lol


----------



## Australis (Mar 5, 2008)

* The number of words in the Bible divided by the number of verses equals exactly 666.


----------



## Isis (Mar 5, 2008)

Australis said:


> * The number of words in the Bible divided by the number of verses equals exactly 666.



Well there you go theres all the proof I need..........................pmsl


----------



## Australis (Mar 5, 2008)

Isis said:


> Well there you go theres all the proof I need..........................pmsl



If you wanted more forget Wiki head right for Conservapedia.com

Rightwing website challenges 'liberal bias' of Wikipedia

Not even Harry Potter can escape what the founders of Conservapedia have described as the 'anti-Christian' values of Wikipedia

It has been attacked many times in its short life, most notably in the form of bombardments from a former aide to Robert F Kennedy and the editor of Encyclopaedia Britannica. But now the online reference site Wikipedia has a new foe: evangelical Christians.

A website founded by religious activists in the US aims to counter what they claim is "liberal bias" on Wikipedia, the open encyclopaedia that has become one of the most popular sites on the web.

The founders of Conservapedia.com say that the site offers a "much-needed alternative" to Wikipedia, which they believe is "increasingly anti-Christian and anti-American".

Although entries on Wikipedia are open for anyone to edit, conservative campaigners say that they are unable to make changes to articles on the site because of inherent bias by its global team of volunteer editors. Instead they have chosen to build a clone, which they hope will promote Christian values.

"I've tried editing Wikipedia, and found that the biased editors who dominate it censor or change facts to suit their views," Andy Schlafly, the founder of Conservapedia, told the Guardian. "In one case my factual edits were removed within 60 seconds - so editing Wikipedia is no longer a viable approach."

Among his criticisms listed on Conservapedia, Mr Schlafly explains how many Wikipedia articles often use British spelling instead of American English and says that it "refuses" to give enough credit to Christianity for the Renaissance. "Facts against the theory of evolution are almost immediately censored," he continues.

Mr Schlafly, an attorney by day, is the son of prominent American conservative Phyllis Schlafly, renowned for her opposition to feminism and the equal rights amendment. He says Conservapedia was created last November as a project for home-schooled children - and believes it could eventually become a reference for teachers in the US. "It is rapidly becoming one of the largest and most reliable online educational resources of its kind," he said.

Wikipedia has come in for criticism for its open approach, most notably from Dale Hoiberg, the editor-in-chief of Encyclopaedia Britannica. Mr Hoiberg disputed a survey in scientific journal Nature which found that the website was just as accurate as its venerable counterpart. Tennessee journalist John Seigenthaler, meanwhile, also caused a stir when he attacked the site for publishing defamatory comments suggesting he had been accused of involvement in the assassinations of both John and Bobby Kennedy in the 1960s.

Despite such controversy, however, the arrival of Conservapedia has been met with derision by much of the wider internet community. A number of articles on the site have been defaced by those who are angered by its accusations - but Jimmy Wales, the co-founder of Wikipedia, said that he was not upset by the rightwing site's claims.

"Free culture knows no bounds," he said. "We welcome the reuse of our work to build variants. That's directly in line with our mission."

Wikipedia v Conservapedia

Dinosaurs

Wikipedia: Dinosaurs were vertebrate animals that dominated terrestrial ecosystems for over 160 million years, first appearing approximately 230 million years ago.

Conservapedia: They are mentioned in numerous places throughout the Good Book. For example, the behemoth in Job and the leviathan in Isaiah are almost certainly references to dinosaurs.

Harry Potter

Wikipedia: Since 1999, the Harry Potter books have sat atop the American Library Association's list of most protested books, with some American churches banning the books altogether.

Conservapedia: The English 'public' schools Hogwarts resembles are Protestant institutions; but at Hogwarts, chapel is conspicuously absent. A failure to mention Christianity, combined with the presence of wizardry, have led some to wonder whether Rowling is substituting paganism for Christianity."

US Democratic party

Wikipedia: Since the 1890s, the Democratic party has favoured 'liberal' positions. In recent decades, the party advocates civil liberties, social freedoms, equal rights, equal opportunity, fiscal responsibility, and a free enterprise system tempered by government intervention.

Conservapedia: The official platform of the Democratic party emphasizes strengthening America. Rightwing critics claim, however, that the Democrat voting record reveals a true agenda of cowering to terrorism, treasonous anti-Americanism, and contempt for America's founding principles such as freedom


----------



## Earthling (Mar 5, 2008)

Australis said:


> *Moving right along.*
> 
> * When in heat, female hippopotami secrete an oil with a flavor similar to strawberries. Kalahari bushmen use the oil to make flat-bread treats for children.
> 
> *


 
Mmmmmmmm....Im feeling a bit peckish this morning........anyone for flat-bread treats?
Now....wheres that Hippo.....sniff...sniff


----------



## Isis (Mar 5, 2008)

"Not even Harry Potter can escape what the founders of Conservapedia have described as the 'anti-Christian' values of Wikipedia"

Hmmmm so earthling youve been sprung.......we now know where you get your material from......lol


----------



## nuthn2do (Mar 5, 2008)

> * Every Labrador retriever dreams about bananas


Ok thats just going too far


----------



## thals (Mar 5, 2008)

What an 'interesting' thread thus far.. :lol:

Here are a "few" more animal facts. Enjoy! 

*The fingerprints of koala bears are virtually indistinguishable from those of humans, so much so that they could be confused at a crime scene. 

*Fleas have changed history. More human deaths have been attributed to fleas than all the wars ever fought. As carriers of the bubonic plague, fleas were responsible for killing one-third of the population of Europe in the 14th century. 

*The Dalmatian is the only dog that gets gout. 

*A tiger's paw prints are called pug marks. 

*A dog was once the King of Norway for 3 years during the 11th centurey AD. The Norwegian King, angry his subjects once deposed him put Saur on the throne, demanding that he be treated regally. 

*Rabbits love licorice.

* At least 63% of dog owners admitted to kissing their dogs. Of these, some 45% kissed them on the nose, 19% on the neck, 7% on the back, 5% on the stomach and 2% on the legs. An additional 29% listed the place they kiss their dog as other!!! eww lol

*Certain Chinese and American alligators can survive the winter by freezing their heads in ice, leaving their nose out to breath for months on end. 

*You can tell if a skunk is about if you smell only .000 000 000 000 071 ounce of its spray. 

*Slugs have 4 noses. 

*Greyhounds can jump a distance of 27 feet. 

*Cat whiskers are found on the face and on the back of the forelegs as well. 

*The membranes in a dog's nose, if unfolded and laid out, would be larger than the dog itself. 

*When two dogs approach each other, the dog which wags its tail very slowly is in charge. 

*Polar bears can swim 60 miles without pausing for a rest. 

*The leech has 32 brains. 

*At the end of the Beatles' song 'A Day in the Life,' an ultrasonic whistle, only audible to dogs, was recorded by Paul McCartney for his Shetland sheepdog. 

*The smallest dog in history was a tiny Yorkie from Blackburn, England. At two years of age and fully grown he was only 2.5 inches tall by 3.75 inches long and weighed only 4 ounces. 

*A group of owls is called a parliament. 

*Studies show that if a cat falls off the seventh floor of a building it has about thirty percent less chance of surviving than a cat that falls off the twentieth floor. It supposedly takes about eight floors for the cat to realize what is occuring, relax and correct itself. At about that height it hits maximum speed and when it hits the ground it's rib cage absorbs most of the impact

*Giraffes have no vocal cords. 

*A donkey will sink in quicksand but a mule won't. 

*The penguins that inhabit the tip of South America are called jackass penguins. 

*Goat's eyes have rectangular pupils. 

*Human birth control pills work on gorillas. 

*A flamingo can eat only when its head is upside down. 

*Killer Whales (Orcas) kill sharks by torpedoing up into the shark's stomach from underneath, causing the shark to explode. 

*Pandas in China have been given Viagra to help them mate. 

*Over 10,000 birds a year die from smashing into windows. 

*Many fish can change sex during the course of their lives. Others, especially rare deep-sea fish, have both male and female sex organs. 

*According to experts, whale songs rhyme. 

*Electric light or light from your TV set will make your cat shed her fur. 

*A group of jelly fish is called a smack.

*Cats respond better to women than men. One reason this might be is that women have higher pitched voices than men. 

*The cat's brain needs so much energy to function that over twenty percent of blood that the heart pumps goes immediately to it.


----------



## Adzo (Mar 5, 2008)

Everything you need to know is right here.
http://www.chucknorrisfacts.com/


----------



## grimbeny (Mar 5, 2008)

hmmm


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia is the fear of long words


----------



## HoffOff (Mar 5, 2008)

Nelly said:


> I apologise... let me break it down to something you might understand.
> 
> "yo dude u shud like eaze up on erthling cuz hes jus sayin stuf that is prity true and that and if youse dont like it then its ur falt but me cuzin says that god is like this being thats heaps of placez at wunce."
> 
> Is that better Possum?



LMFAO


Dam you josh i was going to do something like that LOL


----------



## Snakeaholic (Mar 5, 2008)

for my freaky fact read my signiture


----------



## Dipcdame (Mar 5, 2008)

not wanting to be facaetious, but I ask this........... if one doesn't believe in this invisible person, how then, can you end up in this place of suffering and screaming that this invisible person you don't believe in send you there???? (especially if one states this invisible person doesn't exist, what then??)


----------



## Tsidasa (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## Colin (Mar 5, 2008)

http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,23321832-5001028,00.html

*Bible written while high*
From correspondents in Jerusalem
March 05, 2008 12:01am

THE biblical Israelites may have been high on a hallucinogenic plant when Moses brought the Ten Commandments down from Mount Sinai, according to a new study by an Israeli psychology professor.

Writing in the British journal Time and Mind, Benny Shanon of Jerusalem's Hebrew University said two plants in the Sinai desert contain the same psychoactive molecules as those found in plants from which the powerful Amazonian hallucinogenic brew ayahuasca is prepared. 

The thunder, lightning and blaring of a trumpet which the Book of Exodus says emanated from Mount Sinai could just have been the imaginings of a people in an "altered state of awareness", Shanon hypothesised. 

"In advanced forms of ayahuasca inebriation, the seeing of light is accompanied by profound religious and spiritual feelings," Mr Shanon wrote. 

"On such occasions, one often feels that in seeing the light, one is encountering the ground of all Being ... many identify this power as God."

Mr Shanon wrote that he was very familiar with the affects of the ayahuasca plant, having "partaken of the ... brew about 160 times in various locales and contexts".

He said one of the psychoactive plants, harmal, found in the Sinai and elsewhere in the Middle East, has long been regarded by Jews in the region as having magical and curative powers.


----------



## Colin (Mar 5, 2008)

This is pretty freaky if you ask me :shock:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2008/03/03/nhoover103.xml


----------



## Tsidasa (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## bump73 (Mar 5, 2008)

PMSL @ Jozz....

You are now entering infraction town.....Population YOU


----------



## Earthling (Mar 5, 2008)

My Earthling! You do take things seriously dont you Jozz!
Relax...breath deeply and dream of that island far away from everything and it will be alllllllll fine.
Breath.........


----------



## bump73 (Mar 5, 2008)

Freaky Fact....

This thread will disappear today, or be locked

Ben


----------



## DiamondAsh (Mar 5, 2008)

Fact, I will not talk about Ben's snake anymore.


----------



## bump73 (Mar 5, 2008)

DiamondAsh said:


> Fact, I will not talk about Ben's snake anymore.


 

:lol::lol::lol::lol: (it has one eye.......the smiley that is)


----------



## m.punja (Mar 5, 2008)

Fact: Australias has written the longest post in a thread


----------



## Tsidasa (Mar 5, 2008)

bump73 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol: (it has one eye.......the smiley that is)


----------



## Tsidasa (Mar 5, 2008)

m.punja said:


> Fact: Australias has written the longest post in a thread


----------



## Bill07 (Mar 5, 2008)

Tsidasa said:


>


 

hmmmmmmmmmm that just about sums it all up


----------



## lmbuc (Mar 5, 2008)

85% of the methaine produced by a cow comes out its mouth 
my local councel pours 400,000 lts of drinking water a day for the last 4mths on a road there making and then send all residents a letter telling us were using to much water.???:evil:....
this is a good idea for a thread...


----------



## Erin_Jane (Mar 5, 2008)

DiamondAsh said:


> Fact, I will not talk about Ben's snake anymore.


 
You really need to stop the obsessing over my boyfriend's snake!! :lol:


----------



## Tsidasa (Mar 5, 2008)

Erin_Jane said:


> You really need to stop the obsessing over my boyfriend's snake!! :lol:


----------



## Erin_Jane (Mar 5, 2008)

???

Fact... Erin is confused


----------



## Tsidasa (Mar 5, 2008)

Cat Fight!


----------



## Erin_Jane (Mar 5, 2008)

Ahhh... also... Erin is blonde!!


----------



## Tsidasa (Mar 5, 2008)

Erin_Jane said:


> Ahhh... also... Erin is blonde!!






???


----------



## Erin_Jane (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh god!! Not like that though!! But hey, going to the hair dresser tomorrow, so you never know!! hehe... Ben would LOVE that!


----------



## Duke (Mar 5, 2008)

FACT:
Duke is shaving his entire head BALD next week!


----------



## Australis (Mar 5, 2008)

*FREAKY FACT # 32541*


----------



## Tsidasa (Mar 5, 2008)

errrrr....


----------



## notechistiger (Mar 5, 2008)

Godertising.com?

... Right...


----------



## Australis (Mar 5, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> Godertising.com?
> 
> ... Right...



Righteous even


----------



## Tsidasa (Mar 5, 2008)

JEsus made me do it


----------



## notechistiger (Mar 5, 2008)

Lol Tsidasa!


----------



## scam7278 (Mar 5, 2008)

FACT:

Diamonds,coastals and intergrades are all really the same just diffrent patterns


----------



## Earthling (Mar 5, 2008)

Tsidasa said:


> JEsus made me do it


 
Just had to do it: Symonds streaker
A 26-year-old man has pleaded guilty to streaking during the second tri-series final between Australia and India at the Gabba in Brisbane last night.
Robert Murray David Ogilvie was shoulder-charged by Australian player Andrew Symonds when he ran on to the field naked last night.
Ogilvie has told the Brisbane Magistrates Court it was just something he had to do and acknowledged that it was foolish.
He was fined $1,500 and no conviction was recorded.

He heard a voice that said "DO IT" and it was Jesus, and it was good.


----------



## Bill07 (Mar 5, 2008)

http://rex.chattablogs.com/archives/017522.html


----------



## bump73 (Mar 5, 2008)

FACT: Tsidasa has lots of funny pictures:lol::lol:


----------



## Earthling (Mar 5, 2008)

hobbo said:


> FACT:
> 
> Diamonds,coastals and intergrades are all really the same just diffrent patterns


 
WHAT! Thats not a fact, thats a 75% fact. What makes it a bonafide 100% fact, is when you include Jungles and the subsequent coastal x jungle (intergrades Type#29-F) in the mix.


Actually..........its not a true fact....YET......just a gooooooooood hypothesis that needs adequate testing and be endorsed by some Herp Demi-God before we can put it up as a ridgee didge freaky fact......


----------



## pixie (Mar 5, 2008)

Hehe... that's brilliant


----------



## bump73 (Mar 5, 2008)

bump73 said:


> PMSL @ Jozz....
> 
> You are now entering infraction town.....Population YOU


 
Okay...now this is REALLY freaky:shock:

I WAS RIGHT!!!!!!:shock::shock::shock::lol:


----------



## Erin_Jane (Mar 5, 2008)

bump73 said:


> Okay...now this is REALLY freaky:shock:
> 
> I WAS RIGHT!!!!!!:shock::shock::shock::lol:


 
Doesn't happen very often?! :lol:


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 5, 2008)

" We are cups, constantly and quietly being filled. The trick is, knowing how to tip ourselves over and let the beautiful stuff out." PEACE Dudes!


----------



## Longy_the_Freshy (Mar 5, 2008)

*Fact*

The Kiwi Bird lays the largest EGG in relation to it's own size.

Meaning the size of it's egg is just abit smaller than its body size...
Incrediable.. Dont ya think


----------



## Snakeaholic (Mar 5, 2008)

i know these aren't really facts but they are funny 
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Australis (Mar 5, 2008)

Damn Cats


----------



## notechistiger (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't particularly like cats either, but they do sometimes have some funny expressions. Snakes are so much better.


----------



## Snakeaholic (Mar 5, 2008)

i dont like them either - i just thought the pictures were funny


----------



## Sidonia (Mar 5, 2008)

I love cats as long as they're kept inside.

Main Coon kitties =]
<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## DiamondAsh (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## Slateman (Mar 5, 2008)

I like the big cats. Shame you can't keep them.


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Mar 5, 2008)

Prefer cats to dogs personally - snakes better!


----------



## Armand (Mar 5, 2008)

apparently snakes never stop growing.. their matabolism slows down greatly and therfore they get very fat when older..


----------



## HoffOff (Mar 5, 2008)

Like my Brain!!!!


----------



## Armand (Mar 5, 2008)

oh and yes i am a believer (in jesus) so dont mock!


----------



## bump73 (Mar 5, 2008)

Armand said:


> oh and yes i am a believer (in jesus) so dont mock!


 
Me too...It has been proven he existed..

As for the rest of the story. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Mar 5, 2008)

Who would have thought this thread would get so long?
Lol 
Quite Freaky Fact:
Tsi obviously has a lot of time on her hands, to find such cool pics
lol!


----------



## Earthling (Mar 6, 2008)

Armand said:


> oh and yes i am a believer (in jesus) so dont mock!


 
Mmmm...no offence intended. We are just discussing facts and having fun!:lol:

I myself respect peoples beliefs in regard to their god, just as much, as I respect people beliefs in regard to their Fairies down the bottom of the Garden. 

Now having said that, it does not mean I dont laugh and joke about these people who believe in Fairies and/or god. 

Why is it that as soon as someone says religion and 'belief' that everyone must suddenly show respect? Also how far should that respect go? Why should society change for your particular belief?

Even circumnavigation of laws comes in just because you believe in a 'God'.
Heres just one example
http://www.nativeamericanchurch.com/law.html 

Seems weird to me that believing in an invisible man that can read all your thoughts and know everything you have ever done, lets you circumnavigate laws and can even make Society curtail to your particular 'beliefs'.
Very weird.


----------



## bump73 (Mar 6, 2008)

One thing earthling.... It is a FACT that a man called Jesus did exist and had followers this has been proven by historians, as for all the tricks he supposedly performed, i'm sure if you put David Copperfield back in time people would think he performed miracles too:lol:

And this is coming from a hard core atheist who has no time for religion..

Ben


----------



## Earthling (Mar 6, 2008)

bump73 said:


> One thing earthling.... It is a FACT that a man called Jesus did exist and had followers this has been proven by historians, as for all the tricks he supposedly performed, i'm sure if you put David Copperfield back in time people would think he performed miracles too:lol:
> 
> And this is coming from a hard core atheist who has no time for religion..
> 
> Ben


For sure...seems to be a bit of evidence that he existed. 
Heres maybe how one of the miracles was performed.........
*Moses high on Mt Sinai: Israeli study*

Posted Tue Mar 4, 2008 11:39pm AEDT 
Updated Wed Mar 5, 2008 8:12am AEDT 
Moses was on psychedelic drugs when he heard God deliver the Ten Commandments on Mount Sinai, an Israeli researcher claimed in a study published this week.
Such mind-altering substances formed an integral part of the religious rites of Israelites in biblical times, Benny Shanon, a professor of cognitive psychology at the Hebrew University of Jerusalem wrote in the _Time and Mind_ journal of philosophy.
"As far as Moses on Mount Sinai is concerned, it was either a supernatural cosmic event, which I don't believe, or a legend, which I don't believe either, or finally, and this is very probable, an event that joined Moses and the people of Israel under the effect of narcotics," Dr Shanon told Israeli public radio.
Dr Shanon, who says he himself has dabbled with such substances, says Moses was probably also on drugs when he saw the "burning bush".
"The Bible says people see sounds, and that is a classic phenomenon," he said, citing the example of religious ceremonies in the Amazon in which drugs are used that induce people to "see music."
He mentioned his own experience when he used ayahuasca, a powerful psychotropic plant, during a religious ceremony in Brazil's Amazon forest in 1991. 
"I experienced visions that had spiritual-religious connotations," he said.
He said the psychedelic effects of ayahuasca were comparable to those produced by concoctions based on bark of the acacia tree, that is frequently mentioned in the Bible.
- *AFP*


----------



## Snakeaholic (Mar 6, 2008)

Armand said:


> oh and yes i am a believer (in jesus) so dont mock!


 
yay
so am I - go God!!


----------



## Earthling (Mar 6, 2008)

Snakeaholic said:


> yay
> so am I - go God!!


 
Im glad you are able to see that believing in god, is status for a Freaky Fact!


----------



## Leigh (Mar 6, 2008)

does god believe in me? :shock:


----------



## slim6y (Mar 6, 2008)

A duck's quack DOES echo and everyone (who knows a little bit about sound and how it moves) knows why!


----------



## slim6y (Mar 6, 2008)

There are six venomous mammals on earth - one of them occurs in Australia, it's the Platypus... Magpie can tell you the other 5.

There is one poisonous mammal on earth... Magpie will also tell you all about that one.


----------



## caustichumor (Mar 6, 2008)

After consuming a bottle of tequila and numerous beers, I can travel through time and space into a new dimension, it is very similar to this dimension except it is 8 hours in the future and everything is hazy and messy....


----------



## wood_nymph (Mar 6, 2008)

cockroaches can survive nuclear fallout and their body can live without it's head for up to 9 days


----------



## slim6y (Mar 6, 2008)

The cockroach thing is rubbish - they do die in nuclear fallout along with everything else... Sorry - it's just plain wrong.


----------



## Leigh (Mar 6, 2008)

googled 'Liddle Facts' due to lack of life. some guy, also suffering loss of life, has listed them online. here they are:


1: Some bamboo species grow 91cm per day.
2: Mosquitoes are attracted to people who have recently eaten bananas
3: The world's largest flower is the Rafflesia Arnold, at up to 91cm wide.
4: Cats have over one hundred vocal cords.
5: Children grow faster in the spring.
6:
7: The tallest living tree is a 112.014m coast redwood.
7: The average human eats 8 spiders in their lifetime.
8: There are 1 million ants for every person in the world. 
9: The longest distance flown by one bird was 26,000km, by a common tern.
9: Termites eat through wood twice as fast when listening to rock music. 
10: The woodland frog is the only animal to survive after its been frozen.
11: A peregrine falcon dives at a velocity of 350km/h.
11: A duck’s quack doesn’t echo.
12: The world's largest animal is a blue whale.
12: Fish cough.
13: The ostrich can run at up to 72km/h.
14: Giraffes have no vocal cords.
15: The koala feeds on only six of the 500 species of eucalyptus leaves.
16:
17: The average woman comsumes 1:4 kilograms of lipstick in her lifetime.
18: Tug of War was an Olympic event between 1900 and 1920.
19: A largest land mammal is the African elephant, weighing up to 6,350kg.

20: The howler monkey can be heard clearly up to 4.8km away.
21: The oldest goldfish lived for 43 years.
22: No piece of paper can be folded over move the 7 times.
23: The largest recorded beetroot was 19.39kg.
23: About 18% of animal owners share there beds with there owners.
24: The Mona Lisa has no eyebrows
25: The world's largest apple weighed 1.67kg.
26: Fish can drown
27: The world's largest carrot weighed 8.61.kg.
28: The largest recorded lemon weighed 3.88kg.
28: When the moon is directly overhead you weigh slightly less.
29:
30: The world's largest radish weighed 17.2kg.
31: The world's largest squash weighed 435kg.
32: A one-minute kiss burns 26 calories.
33: Frowning burns more calories than smiling.
34: Almonds are a member of the peach family.
35: 
36: Even if you eat food standing on your head, it will end up in your stomach.
36: You would weigh less on the top of a mountain than at sea level.
37: If all the salt was extracted from the oceans, it could cover the contents five feet deep. (I think we should try this some time)
38: Licking a stamp burns 10 calories.
38: Mangoes are considered an aphrodisiac in India.
39: Farmers in Japan can grow watermelons in a square shape.
39: Smelling bananas and/or apples can help you lose weight.
40: The lifespan of a human taste bud is 10 days.
40: The largest fish is the whale shark, which can be over 15 meters long and weigh 2000 kilograms. 
41:
42: A blind chameleon still changes colour to match its environment.
43: A butterfly's taste sensors are in its feet.
44: A colony of bees has to fly 177,500km and tap 4 million flowers to make one kilo of honey.
45: Your eye expands up to 45% when looking at something pleasing.
46: You have to play table tennis maore than 24 hours to lose one kilogram.
47: A group of finches is called a Charm.
47: One brow wrinkle is the result of 200,000 frowns
48: The worlds biggest pyramid is not in egypt, but in mexico.
49: Giraffes can lick their own eyes.
49: A group of goats is called a Trip.
50: Every hour the body replaces one billion cells.
51: A group of kangaroos is called a Mob.
52: Twinkle Twinkle Little Star was composed by mozart when he was five years old.
53:
54: A scollop has a total of 35 eyes, all of which are blue.
55: A sheep, duck and rooster were the first passengers in a hot air baloon.
55: Cows give more milk when they listen to music.
56: The "silk" of a spider is stronger than steel threads of the same diameter.
57: All porcupines float in water.
58: Alligators cannot move backwards.
59: An iguana can stay under water for 28 minutes.
59: Your breathing rate increases when you start to type.
60: Butterflies were formally known by the name "Flutterby."
61: Caterpillars have 4000 muscles. Humans have only about 600.
62: Male butterflies produce scents that attract females.
63: Top-performing companies are called "blue-chips" after the costliest chips in casinos.
64: Flamingoes can only eat with their heads upside down.
64: The name for the space between your eyebrows is nasion.
65: Frogs drink and breathe through their skin.
65: The legs of bats are too weak to support their weight, so they hang upside down.
66: Frogs must close their eyes to swallow.
66: On average, you'll spend a year of your life looking for misplaced objects.
67: Cold water weighs less than hot water.
68: A tune that gets stuck in your head is called an earworm.
69: A sneeze can travel as fast as 161km/h.
70: Children grow faster in Spring than the rest of the year.
71: Every hour the body replaces one billion cells.
71: Borborygmi is the noise that your stomach makes when you are hungry.
72: A bee can fly at 24km/h.
72: A housefly hums in the key of F.
73: A queen bee can lay 800-1500 eggs per day.
73: Thomas Edison coined the word "hello" and introduced it as a way to answer the phone.
74: The average speed of a fly is 7.2km/h
75: Mosquitoes are attracted to people who eat bananas.
76: Flamingoes turn pink from eating shrimp.
77: Emus and kangaroos cannot walk backwards.
77: A colony of bees has to fly up to 177,500 km and tap 4 million flowers to make one kilo of honey.
78: Ascallop has a total of 35 eyes, all of which are blue.
79: Broccoli and cauliflower are actually flowers.
79: It is physically impossible for pigs to look up at the sky.
80: The only food that doesn't spoil is honey.
81: During a lifetime the average human spends 2 weeks kissing.
82: Fish have eyelids.
83: If you keep a goldfish in the dark it will turn white.
84: Elephants sleep only 2 hours a day.
84: Slugs have 4 noses.
85:
86: A snail breathes through its foot.
86: A Queen Bee can lay 800 - 1500 eggs per day
87: Fish Cough (My personal favourit)
88: Almonds are members of the peach family. 
88: An ant's sense of smell is stronger than a dog's.
89: Shrimp can only swim backward.
90: A ball of glass will bounce higher than a ball of rubber. 
91: Elephants can swim 32.2km a day.
92: Elephants can't jump.
93: giraffes have no vocal chords.
93: Frogs can't swallow with their eyes open.
94: Elephants are the only mammals that can't jump.
94: Mosquitoes have 47 teeth.
95: 11% of the people in the world are left handed.
96: ¼ of the bones in your body are in your feet.
97: You blink over 10 million times a year.
98: The tongue is the fastest healing part of the human body.
98: A sneeze travels out of your mouth at over 160 km/hr.
99: Pigs get sunburn.
100: Strawberries contain more vitamin C than oranges.
 101: The average raindrop falls at a speed of 11.3 kilometers per hour.
101: The life span of a taste bud is ten days.
102: Fish can drown.
103: A kangaroo can jump 9.14 metres.
104: Lizards communicate by doing pushups.
105: A turkey can run at 32.2 kilometers per hour.
105: The average person uses 567 Litres of water a day for personal use.
106: The scent of jasmine may assist in a more peaceful sleep.
107: Australians eat roughly 7,260kg of fruit in a lifetime.
108: Oysters can change from one gender to another and back again.
109: Until the nineteenth century, solid blocks of tea were used as money in Siberia.
110: Kangaroos can jump nearly 10 metres.
111: Eating breakfast may improve your energy levels.
111: Squid can have eyes the size of a volleyball.

112:
113: Blackcurrants are an excellent source of vitamin C.
114:
115: The starfish is the only animal that can turn its stomach inside out.
115: A single orange seed will grow more than one plant.
116: The French call the tomato the "apple of love".
117: Tomatoes are a good sourcee of vitamins A and C.
117: Beavers were once the size of bears.
118:
119: Fruit and vegetables help keep your skin looking great.
120: Most of the vitamin C in fruit is in the skin.
120: Dolphins can jump up to 6 metres in the air.
121: Mangoes contain vitamin A, C, potassium and iron.
121: A Crocodile cannot move its tongue. 
122: Bananas help your brain release endorphins.
123: An ant can lift 50 times its own weight.
124:
125: The world's largest corncob was 92cm.
125: The first MTV video was “ Video Killed the Radio Star” by the Bugles. 
126: The world's tallest cactus measures 19.2m.
127:
128: The heaviest living dog is an English mastiff weighing 130kg.
129: Dalmations are born without any spots.
129: The first VCR was made in 1956 and was the size of a piano.
130:
131: Hippopotami can stay underrwater for 25 minutes.
131: Jupiter spins so fast that there is a new sunrise nearly every ten hours.
132: A strawberry has roughly 200 seeds.
133: The world's most eaten fruit is the mango. (yeah, whatever? It must be the Indian's)
133: The largest cheese ever-made weighed 23,000 kgs. 
134: A blackberry bush is called a bramble.
135: Try Spring Valley Water with a Twist of fruit juice.
136: Experience new Spring Valley Apply and Cranberry juice.
137: Spring Valley juices contain no added preservatives, artificial colours or flavours.
138: Australians eat roughly 9,070kg of vegetables in a lifetime.
139: There are seven letters that look the same upside down as right side up.
139: Nothing better with lunch than a Spring Valley juice.
140: Spring Valley Juice. Where tast comes naturally.
140: The first typewrite was called a "literary piano"
141: Snoopy is the most common dog name beginning with the letter S.
143: The act of chewing an apple is a more efficient way to stay awake than caffeine.
144: Grizzly bears run as fast as the average horse.
146: China only has one time zone.
149: A flea can jump 30,000 times without stopping.
150: The Japanese word for “judo” means “the gentle way”.
151: No two lip impressions are the same.
153:The word “purple” does not rhyme with any other word in the English language.
154: 75% of people wash from top to bottom in the shower.
155: The last letter to be added to our alphabet was “J”.
156: There are approximately 9,000 taste buds on your tongue.
159: You exhale at 24 kmph.
160: “Arachibutlphobia” is the fear of peanut butter sticking to the roof of your mouth. 
161: Pearls dissolve in vinegar.
162: Heat, not sunlight ripens tomatoes.
163: "Way" is the most frequently used noun in the English language.
165: "Disco" means " I learn" in Latin.
166: It is impossible to sneeze with your eyes open
170: A blind chameleon still changes colour to match its environment.
171: A butterfly’s taste sensors are located below its feet.
172: A duck has three eyelids.
173: A group of goats is called a Trip.
176: A group of owls is called a Parliament.
177: A group of rhinos is called a Crash.
179: Bees have 5 eyes.
180: Every hour the body replaces one billion cells.
182: Exercise releases endorphons, which make us feel good. 
183: The world's youngest parents were 8 and 9 and lived in China in 1910.
184: Your eyes and ears never stop growing.
185: Men are 6 times more likely to be struck by lighting than women.
187:
188:
189:
190: 
191: The Great Pyramid of Giza is the only one of the Seven Wonders of the World that still survives. 
192: The can opener was invented 48 years after the Can was introduced.


----------



## Slateman (Mar 6, 2008)

Closed
Go and argue about your religion or personal believes somewhere else.


----------

